# Design Pattern



## Dizeignpatherns (14. Jun 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin auf der Suche nach Webseiten oder sonstigen freien Resourcen, wo die klassischen Einsteiger Design-Pattern inkl. Ihrer !!Nachteile!!, vorgestellt werden.

Habe jetzt schon recht viel dazu gelesen, vereinzelt werden die Nachteile auch bei Wikipedia genannt - wenn auch nicht sonderlich tiefgehend. Kennt daher jemand Webseiten, wo diese Muster kritisch diskutiert werden? Mir geht es insbesondere um die Nachteile oder die Einschränkungen die aus der Anwendung eines Pattern resultieren.


----------



## Andi_CH (14. Jun 2011)

Design patterns haben nichts mit Java zu tun - das sind allgemeine Lösungsvorschläge.
Also ist das eigentlich das falsche Forum für diese Frage

Lies das und das da und das alles.

Wenn du durch bist, schreibst du am besten ein Open book darüber, dann haben wir eine Meinung mehr auf dem Markt, denn zu diesem Thema gibt es genau so viele Meinungen wie Leute die sich dazu geäussert haben.


----------



## SlaterB (14. Jun 2011)

(verschoben)


----------



## Wildcard (14. Jun 2011)

Das Gof Buch ist immer noch die Referenz für die klassischen Entwurfsmuster und auch die Nachteile der jeweiligen Pattern werden beschrieben, allerdings ist es nicht frei.
Entwurfsmuster: Elemente wiederverwendbarer objektorientierter Software: Amazon.de: Erich Gamma, Richard Helm, Ralph Johnson, John Vlissides: Bücher



> ich bin auf der Suche nach Webseiten oder sonstigen freien Resourcen, wo die klassischen Einsteiger Design-Pattern


Ich bin nicht sicher ob es soetwas überhaupt für Einsteiger gibt, dann die Muster zu erkennen setzt voraus das man in der Praxis schon über die beschriebenen Probleme gestolpert ist und über die notwendige Erfahrung verfügt das Problem soweit zu abstrahieren das die zugrundeliegenden Muster erkennbar werden.


----------



## Andi_CH (15. Jun 2011)

Das Thema ist IMO ein Teufelskreis - Anfänger verstehen die Macht der Pattern nicht, aber ohne sich darum zu kümmern gewöhnt man sich ungünstige Sachen an.

Es ist nicht so falsch, sich um Patterns zu kümmern, aber am effizientesten geht das, wie so vieles anderes auch, unter Anleitung von erfahrenen Leuten direkt an einem Beispiel.

Noch etwas, was ich oben schon angetönt habe: Es gibt keine grundsätzlich guten und  schlechten Pattern - es gibt nur solche die für ein bestimmtes Problem geeignet und weniger geeignet sind, aber darüber lässt sich kein mir bis anhin bekanntes Buch aus.


----------



## maki (15. Jun 2011)

> Noch etwas, was ich oben schon angetönt habe: Es gibt keine grundsätzlich guten und schlechten Pattern - es gibt nur solche die für ein bestimmtes Problem geeignet und weniger geeignet sind, aber darüber lässt sich kein mir bis anhin bekanntes Buch aus.


Vlissides (einer der GoF) hatte ein Buch geschrieben, "Entwurfsmuster anwenden", ist imho aber etwas veraltet, zumindest die Beispiele (C++).
Darüberhinaus stehen ja schon im Klassiker die Vor-/Nachteile, allerdings natürlich ohne Beispiele.


----------



## Andi_CH (16. Jun 2011)

Spannend war, als ich das erste mal dem Thema "pattern" begegnet bin, dass ich doch so einiges wieder erkannt habe - ja klar so macht man das. Die Pattern sind ja entstanden, in dem die GOF Code und das Vorgehen erfahrener Programmierer angeschaut hat.

Noch viel spannender wird es, wenn man die Pattern genauer anschaut und solche findet die sich genau widersprechen (So im Thema refactoring geschieht das öfter)
Es ist halt wirklich der gV gefragt (gesunde Verstand) wann welches und ob überhaupt Pattern eingesetz werden sollen.

Hilfreich können sie allemal sein


----------

